# Nintendo dropping support for web versions of YouTube for the Wii U and New 3DS



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 16, 2020)

It hasn't been 6 months since Nintendo discontinued the _quite broken_ YouTube app for the 3DS, or it seems like YouTube themselves will also be pulling the plug on the web browser version according to a GoNintendo source for both the Wii U and the New 3DS.

"_The end of an era, my friends. If you visit YouTube on the Wii U browser, you can watch all the videos you want...for now. Reader AlienboyVA has let us know that visiting YouTube in the browser now gives you a notification that support is going to end soon. No specific date is given, so make sure you get in there and enjoy the support while you still can!_"

When you visit YouTube, a yellow banner should appear saying "_This browser will soon no longer be supported. Update your browser to continue using YouTube._" Luckily, the YouTube app on Wii U uses the TV version, so that hopefully won't be discontinued any time soon.
And unfortunately, the alternative front-end *Invidious* ends on a cliff as well, with the error code 032-2901 on the 3DS, and error code 112-2035 on the Wii U being displayed when you open the player. Enjoy while it lasts!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2020)

and...nobody cared


----------



## glencoe2004 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> and...nobody cared



Still kinda sad, though.

More 'End of an Era' type thing than actual disappointment, but still.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2020)

Kind of worrying about what youtube is doing, I'm concerned with them making it more difficult to pull videos for offline viewing/preservation.  I hope my worries are for nothing.


----------



## glencoe2004 (Feb 17, 2020)

yuyuyup said:


> Kind of worrying about what youtube is doing, I'm concerned with them making it more difficult to pull videos for offline viewing/preservation.  I hope my worries are for nothing.



I'm pretty sure it's more because they don't want to spend money supporting a version of YouTube 3 people use.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2020)

glencoe2004 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's more because they don't want to spend money supporting a version of YouTube 3 people use.


hopefully, but I've been getting a message on firefox youtube "This version of YouTube is going away soon. Switch to the new YouTube"
(I use a firefox youtube plugin which slashes the amount of normal loading times)


----------



## simbin (Feb 17, 2020)

yuyuyup said:


> hopefully, but I've been getting a message on firefox youtube "This version of YouTube is going away soon. Switch to the new YouTube"
> (I use a firefox youtube plugin which slashes the amount of normal loading times)


Yeah, they wanna switch everyone to that godawful tablet view. I guess so many people use smartphones now, they want to abandon PC users.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 17, 2020)

Nooooooooo I was play 3d videos on youtube. Is there a another way to do that?


----------



## KingMuk (Feb 17, 2020)

Really surprised YT lasted as long as it did on the WiiU lol 
Meanwhile the Switch doesn't have a messaging system nor Miiverse.....but $20/$35 per year for a FANTASTIC online service!


----------



## James_ (Feb 17, 2020)

No-one:
Literally no-one:
The web browser version of YouTube on 3DS and Wii U:


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 17, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> and...nobody cared


The only thing we “cared” about were videos in 3D, and uhh...


Yeah, that’s it.


----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 24, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> Nooooooooo I was play 3d videos on youtube. Is there a another way to do that?




Only offline. Mobliclip Multicore Encoder.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 24, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> Only offline. Mobliclip Multicore Encoder.


Thx but what is that? I cant find any info on web. Qlso I tried 3d youtbe video on new 3ds browser and it worked.


----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 24, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> Thx but what is that? I cant find any info on web. Qlso I tried 3d youtbe video on new 3ds browser and it worked.



It's the official 3d movie converter from nintendo. You can convert any 3d movie in a format that uses Movie Viewer, another official tool.

The tool's name is "3D Movie Viewer with Mobiclip SDK".
The 3D movie's format is moflex.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 24, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> It's the official 3d movie converter from nintendo. You can convert any 3d movie in a format that uses Movie Viewer, another official tool.
> 
> The tool's name is "3D Movie Viewer with Mobiclip SDK".
> The 3D movie's format is moflex.
> Hope this helps.


This is great information for me. Thanks!


----------



## IC_ (Feb 24, 2020)

Why would anyone use the web browser instead of the native wii u youtube app though?
And who still watches youtube on a 3DS lol


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 24, 2020)

yuyuyup said:


> Kind of worrying about what youtube is doing, I'm concerned with them making it more difficult to pull videos for offline viewing/preservation.  I hope my worries are for nothing.



Youtube-dl has worked great for years and is been constantly updated.

I wouldn't worry personally.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 24, 2020)

InsaneNutter said:


> Youtube-dl has worked great for years and is been constantly updated.
> 
> I wouldn't worry personally.


After the recent roms armageddon, I'm very jumpy.  Youtube could flip a switch any second, hell the entire service could get flushed tomorrow.  Nothing is promised.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 26, 2020)

was there ever a twitch for 3ds/wii u?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 26, 2020)

"Nintendo dropping support for web versions of YouTube for the Wii U and New 3DS"

Would it not be YouTube themselves dropping support? Nintendo doesn't manage their YouTube page.


----------



## jamezfat (Feb 26, 2020)

frickle, i actually use that a lot...


----------



## DrgnMasterKota (Feb 29, 2020)

Well alrighty then.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 4, 2020)

Hell I thought they dumped that 2 years ago... guess that was regular old 3ds.


----------

